# smoked suckers



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i want to get into smoking fish. i heard a good paste for the fish is brown sugar and molasses. is that true. help me out!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

That works also brn sugar and honey. Do you spear or shoot with a bow? The bow action is my favorite.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a brine mixture of pickling salt ,2 teaspoons of vingar,3 tablespoons
of brown sugar I quarte of cold water I soak the fish overnight then remove from brine rinse the fish of and light dry entill you see a shiny look to the fish about 30 minutes then place in your smoke and smoke it entill done.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

my brine is 2 parts salt, 1 part sugar, 1 part brown sugar.


----------

